# Bridage Free sur Ipad



## christian899 (5 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de m'apercevoir que Free bridait la 3G sur iPad. Voici plusieurs mois que je me plains d'avoir une connections lamentable dans ma région, mais la connections ces derniers temps devenant quasiment nulle, j'ai testé le partage de connections avec un autre abonnement Free sur un Android et au même moment, et la aucun problème. J'en déduis que Free empêche de cette façon ce qu'il interdit depuis le début, l'achat d'un abonnement Free sur l'iPad. Par contre en activant mon serveur VPN je contourne leur limitation. Je n'ai trouvé aucune trace de cette info sur le net. Suis-je le seul ?


----------

